# Steve Hearring Legacy Foundation



## Bob White (Sep 26, 2008)

On Oct. 4th Shelene Hearring is hosting the 2nd Annual Steve Hearring legacy Celebration and Fundraiser at Almansor Court Banquet and Conference Center. The address is : 
700 S. Almansor St.
Alhambra, Ca. 
626 570 4600
The event starts at 11 am.
*Steve Hearring was one of the most respected men in kenpo. I know he had many friends and I hope people in the kenpo community take this opportunity to show respect to him and his family by supporting this event. Mr. Hearring ran the Pasadena school and influenced many who had the honor to train with him. He was one of the most soft spoken warriors I have known. I want to share this paragraph taken from the BKF web site: *
*"On one occasion, some local gang members were being a little testy during one of the movies. As you can probably guess, a challenge was issued to the groups leader who turned out to be non other than the now well known Stanley Tookie Williams. The one who issued the challenge to Tookie was the late Steve Hearring. However, The Took, as he liked to be called, turned down Mr. Hearrings invitation to throw down and decided to choose his own opponent."*
*Steve Hearring was a kenpo leader and now his family wants to show respect to him through this event. I encourage our community to show up or send in a donation to Shelene Hearring.*
*Please contact Mrs. Hearring at 626 840-3735 or mail your check to;*
*Steve Hearring Legacy Foundation*
*PO Box 70227*
*Pasadena, Ca. 91117-7227*
*Payable to Two Dragons Martial Arts, Inc.*
*Respectfully,*
*Bob White *


----------

